
Rising morbidity and mortality in midlife among white non-Hisp Americans - plg
http://www.pnas.org/content/112/49/15078
======
rawdan
"ncreasing obesity played only a part in this deterioration of midlife self-
assessed health, mental health, reported pain, and difficulties with ADLs.
Respondents with body mass indices above 30 reported greater morbidity along
all of these dimensions."

They managed to tie in morbid obesity with incresed (albeit self-assessed)
mental health deterioration. Do they have a separate paper/source for that,
I'm really curios to know

